# 380 MB MySQL Query importieren



## rikro (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab von nem Freund nen 380 MB MySQL Query bekommen.
Wie kann ich den auf meinen Lokalen Windows MySQL 4.0.20a-nt Server dieses Query einfügen?

Danke für Hilfe 

PS: Der Query kommt von nem Linux-Server


----------



## thoern (8. Oktober 2004)

Also unter einer Query verstehe ich eine select-Anweisung!

Vermutlich meinst Du aber das Ergebnis einer select-Anweisung! 

Also, was hast Du eigentlich bekommen, einen Dump oder das Ergebnis eines selects?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Oktober 2004)

mySQLd aus der Konsole mit entsprechenden Parametern aufrufen. Alles Nötige gibt dir mysql --help aus.


----------

